# Hawkforce Gemeni 15



## stadler5 (18. November 2011)

Hallo,

habe mir das Gemeni 15 bestellt mit i7 2670m und der GTX570m.
Bin mal auf das Display gespannt es ist ja Matt und wenn es so ist wie beim Medion X6819
Medion Erazer X6819 (MD97908) Notebook im Test Das Nonplusultra von Medion auf notebookjournal.de
wäre es spitze.

Bisher ist der Service und der Kontakt mit dem Shop mehr als Klasse, so ein Service ist man garnicht mehr gewöhnt.

Wen es da ist, werde ich es mal ausführlich testen und hier rein stellen.


----------



## mySN.de (18. November 2011)

http://www.notebookjournal.de/forum/showthread.php?t=23646

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=983261

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/notebooks-und-netbooks/187039-hawkforce-gemeni-15-a.html


Ein Schelm, wer böses denkt...


----------



## stadler5 (18. November 2011)

@mySN Schenker-Notebook

wen euer Preis Leistungs Verhältnis besser wäre und euer Support hätte ich bei 
euch bestellt.

Warum ist den der Kommentar bei Notebookjournal von Schenker auf einmal weg??

Hatten die anderen User auf einmal Recht mit ihren Meinungen.!!!!!!


> Wenn die eine Partei ihren Post löscht, sieht die Sache natürlich anders aus. Ich schließe daraus, dass der mySN Post von ihnen selbst gelöscht wurde. Wenn dem so ist, wissen wenigstens die Paar die mitlesen konnten wo der Hase lang läuft.


----------



## stadler5 (2. Dezember 2011)

Er ist endlich da.

DHL hat sich erbarmt


----------



## stadler5 (3. Dezember 2011)

So beim Auspacken war ich schon recht gespannt und nachdem ich die Verpackung geöffnet
hatte, habe ich den Rucksack gesehen in dem der Laptop sicher verstaut war.

Das Zubehör ist sehr umfangreich ausgefallen, neben dem Rucksack ist ein DVBT stick mit Antenne und 
Magnetfuß mit dabei und wie ich auf Nachfrage mitgeteilt bekam wird jeder Kunde vom Gemeni 15 und 17
neben dem Rucksack auch einen DVBT stick erhalten.
Es waren auch die Einbaurahmen für die Festplatten mit allen Schrauben dabei, ich habe ohne Festplatten bestellt weil ich noch zwei 500GB Toshiba Platten hatte die ich auch sogleich eingebaut habe um sie dann 
im Raid 0 einrichten wollte. Arbeitsspeicher auf 8 GB aufgerüstet. Das Barbone ist sehr Wartungs Freundlich durch die große Zugangs platte wo alles erreichbar ist auch der Lüfter und GPU sowie CPU macht das Entstauben zum Kinderspiel.

Windows Installiert und eine halbe Ewigkeit Treiber und Updates Installiert.

Auf der Treiber DVD sind diese etwas veraltet somit sollte man die neusten aus dem Netz Laden.

Intel Chipsatz: 9.2.3.1022 
Intel Rapid Storage : 10.8.0.1003
System Controlmanager von MSI GT683 SCM
Intel Wlan und Bluetooth v 1.2 von Intel Laden
Realtek Lan : 7049.......
Realtek Sound : 2.66
Realtec Card Reader : Vom MSI GT683 Treiber seite Laden
Synaptics Touchpad : 15.3.25
Nvidea Verde :290.36
Camera ist eine Bison und die Installiert sich beim Anschalten dieser.
Software z.b Cyberlink Youcam geht gut.

Neuste Treiber z.b http://www.station-drivers.com/

Erste Leistungstests 3DMark06 : 17976 CPU : 5476
Performance 3DMark 11 : P2823 Phys : 5694

Games kommen erst Morgen dran. 

Das Non Glare Display ist aller erste Sahne super Farbe und sehr Hell.

Die Temperaturen waren immer im Grünen Bereich. unter Last GPU 73-75 Grad CPU 78-80 Grad
Der Lüfter ist zwar immer an aber er hat ein nicht störendes Rauschen, aber er ist leiser als bei meinem MSI GX660R was ja baugleich ist. Nur unter Last dreht er aber schon recht auf und ist gut zuhören, aber die Leistung gibt es nun mal nicht umsonst. Durch die Lautsprecher beim Spielen oder mit einem Headset ist nichts mehr zuhören.

Fazit bisher: Verarbeitung super sehr stabil , am Gehäuse sitzt alles da wo es sein muß.
Tastatur ist recht gut und der Druckpunkt ist angenehm beim Schreiben nur die Enter taste ist recht klein aber bin dies vom GX660R gewohnt. 
Der Service und der Kontakt mit Hawkforce b.z.w Herrn Krämer war super Freundlich Kompetent und ich wurde über alles was meine Bestellung betraf sofort unterrichtet per Mail und Telefon. Da können sich noch andere eine Scheibe abschneiden.

*Negativ bisher* : Wlan Karte N 130 hat nur einen Datendurchsatz von 65mb bis 150mb
Und die dezente blaue Beleuchtung an der Front wie bei den Medions X6819 fehlt mir.


----------



## stadler5 (4. Dezember 2011)

Also BF3 läuft mit Einstellung Hoch und einigen Ultra Settings Butterweich und Flüssig.

Temps von GPU so  um die 77-78 Grad im Grünen Bereich.

MW3 und Co laufen auf Höchsten Einstellungen.

Bin sehr zufrieden .


----------



## stadler5 (6. Dezember 2011)

Das Touchpad ist Multitouch fähig und reagiert auch besser als beim GX660R von MSI. Eine echte Verbesserung


----------



## stadler5 (7. Dezember 2011)

Gibt jetzt eine Black Edition Dragon P150HM.

Sehr Interessant das Gerät Leistung ohne Ende


----------



## stadler5 (11. Dezember 2011)

So habe das Gemeni 15 nun über eine Woche im Einsatz, und bisher immernoch sehr zufrieden auch die Anwenderleistung
z.b beim Filme umwandeln richtig flott hat bei meinem alten i7 740qm schon alles etwas länger gedauert.

Auch die Spiele Leistung ist über jeden zweifel erhaben. Der Sound war beim GX660r durch DTS sehr viel Kräftiger , aber durch das Programm
DFX Audio Enhancer der den gleichen Effekt hat, bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## joffal (11. Dezember 2011)

gibts davon eigentlich auch noch günstigere Varianten (bald?)?


----------



## stadler5 (12. Dezember 2011)

Am besten mal bei Hawkforce nachfragen.


----------



## Vagas (12. Dezember 2011)

Wo ist der Unterschied bei der Black Edition Dragon P150HM??


----------



## stadler5 (12. Dezember 2011)

Das Gehäuse, der Prozessor, 12 GB Ram. Das ist ech ein flottes Teil sprengt zwar meinen Geld Rahmen aber wer weiß


----------



## stadler5 (22. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt für die GTX570m einen neuen Treiber 290.53

NVIDIA Treiber Download


----------



## stadler5 (9. März 2012)

Ein neues Bios für die 16F2 Barbone z.b Gemeni 15

Das 30R von 23.11.2011


https://rapidshare.com/files/2026998103/Original.rar

Auf einen Boot fähigen Stick entpacken(nur die 3 Files), dann vom Stick Booten und ORIG.BAT eingeben und Warten bis der Flash vorgang beendet ist.

Danach NB vom Strom trennen und Akku raus 5 min warten und alles wieder dran Fertig.

Starten und im Bios die Default werte laden .

Recht einfach.

Ob es bei den Medion X6819 geht weiss ich nicht da Medion die Biose anpasst!


----------



## hysterix (9. März 2012)

hmm was kann passieren wenn ich das Bios auf mein X6819 flashe?^^



stadler5 schrieb:


> Ein neues Bios für die 16F2 Barbone z.b Gemeni 15
> 
> Das 30R von 23.11.2011
> 
> ...


----------



## stadler5 (9. März 2012)

das wurde schon beim X6819 gemacht aber es müssen die parameter angepasst werden und auch der Subwoofer geht nicht mehr richtig. Deswegen lieber nicht.

Es gab zwar schonmal ein X7811 von Medion wo auch die Biose vom Baugleichen MSI gingen, aber jetzt nicht mehr.

Auch die 16F2 Barbone können kein Bios von MSI verwenden weil zwar die Installation ohne Prob. geht aber eine USB Buchse setzt aus.

Deswegen nur das richtige Bios nehmen für 16F2 Barbone das 30R ist das neuste dafür.


----------



## phila_delphia (9. März 2012)

stadler5 schrieb:


> Bisher ist der Service und der Kontakt mit dem Shop mehr als Klasse, so ein Service ist man garnicht mehr gewöhnt.


 
Hm... hört sich für mich etwas voreilig an. Freundlich sind sie meiner Erfahung nach immer, solange es um den Verkauf geht...

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem Notebook und hoffe nicht, dass was kaputt geht, aber über die Qualität des Service werde ich das nächste Mal erst wieder urteilen, wenn ich nach einem Defekt/Einsendung/Schadensfall... wirklich zufriedenstellend bedient wurde. Bin mit "Skullbone Systems" ziemlich angegangen. Auch da war bei der Bestellung und der Lieferung alles Super. Genau so lange 

Nachdem ich nun, nach einer schlampigst durchgeführten Reperatur, schon zwei Wochen vergeblich auf eine Reaktion auf meine Beschwerde warte, habe ich den Verdacht, dass der Laden von zwei Studenten geführt wurde, die nun keinen wirklichen Support anbieten können.

Eine Internetseite einstellen und am Telefon freundlich sein habe ich im Notfall auch drauf. Wirklicher Support beginnt für mich da, wo sich wirklich jemand um mich kümmert, wenn (um es mit den "Beginnern" zu sagen) "the Kacke is at the Dampf" .

Grüße



_P.S.: Du scheinst ja ein echter Fan (oder Mitarbeiter) dieser Firma zu sein?! Wie heißt sie noch gleich?!_




stadler5 schrieb:


> also der beste Shop ist aus meiner Sicht eigentlich Hawkforce


 


stadler5 schrieb:


> Ich würde das Gemeni 15 Empfehlen da auch bei Hawkforce der Service super ist.


 


stadler5 schrieb:


> ich persönlich würde eher das Gemeni 15 oder 17 Empfehlen guter P/L und Service.
> 
> HawkForce - HawkForce Gemini:15 GEMINI:15 16


----------



## Dr.Bishop (9. März 2012)

Naja ich finde die ganzen Shops nicht so prall.....dazu zählt Hawkforce,mysn und co......
Vor dem Kauf ist alles super, aber wenn man mal ein Problem hat, ist man schnell ein schwieriger Kunde
Kann es eh nicht verstehen wieso die meisten statt bei Medion zu kaufen, lieber mehr ausgeben um im Endeffekt das gleiche erhalten


----------



## stadler5 (29. Juli 2012)

So werde in ein Paar Tagen den nachfolger des Gemeni 15 mein eigen nenen.

Das Gemeni GT15 wird mit der GTX675m und Optimus ausgerüstet sein und dem Chipsatz HM77.

Werde ihn mit dem I7 2670QM und dem I/ 3610QM Testen mal sehen ob der Sandy dem Ivy Paroli bieten kann, denke aber das die Leistung im ähnlichen Rahmen sein wird.

Ist schon eine feine Sache das man den "Alten" Prozessor weiterverwenden kann.  

Mal sehen was sich alles geändert hat Sound u.s.w ist ja ein andere Realtek verbaut und auch USB 3
von Intel vorher war ja der Renesans chip drin. Soll ja auch THX unterstützen und eine Bigfoot Killer Lan. Na ja mal sehen werde hier ausführlich berichten..


----------



## stadler5 (3. August 2012)

So seit heute ist das Gemeni GT 15 hier ist ein 16F3 Barbone mit einer GTX 675m 2GB DDR5.

Das Gehäuse macht einen Stabileren Eindruck als beim 16F2 obwohl sich die beiden vom äuseren nur durch den 3ten USB 3.0 Anschluß unterscheiden.
Aber im inneren hat sich sehr viel getan, angefangem vom HM77 Chipsatz und dem Intel eigenen USB 3.0 vorher war es ja Renesans/NEC. Der Daten Durchsatz mit meiner 2,5 zoll Festplatte hat sich um gute 20mb/s gesteigert und liegt bei etwa 70 bis 80 mb/s super. 

Der Wlan Chip kommt von Intel ist eine N2230 + Blutooth 4.0 habe einen Durchsatz von 300mb/s

Der Lan Chip ist ein Bigfoot Killer e2200 mit einer eigenen Software zum Konfigurieren. Der Killer soll ja einen guten Ping haben bei Online Games.

Als CPU habe ich im Moment einen i7 2670qm drin mit der Intel HD 3000, es hat mich einiges an suche gekostet einen Passenden Treiber für die Grafik zu finden. Aber jetzt gehts. 

Für die GTX675m konnte ich nur einen älteren Treiber nehmen (296.31) die neueren 302.xx und 304.xx wollten einfach nicht und haben keine Kompatible Hardware gefunden schon recht seltsamm. Natürlich kann man auch einen Mod Treiber nehmen aber so geht es auch erstmal.
Soll ja demnächst ein neuer Nvidea Treiber rauskommen,

Das Lüfter verhalten ist im IDL recht gut ist leise und unaufdringlich. Super.
Werde mal sehen wie es unter Last so ist.

Optimus geht so wie es soll ohne Probleme. Die GTX ist komplett aus.

Die Tastatur ist die selbe geblieben wie beim 16F2 also Okay.

Der Monitor ist diesmal einer von LG Philips LP156WF1-TLF3 und muss sagen echt super und natürlich voll HD 1920* 1080 und entspiegelt.

Der Einschaltknopf ist diesmal weiß und wechselt ab und zu nach Orange ( der Grund und die Bedeutung habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden)

vielleicht hat es was mit Optimus zutun......?????? 

So Morgen gibt es auch mal Bilder auch vom inneren.
Ich bin erstmal sehr zufrieden und muss sagen es hat sich gelohnt, ist viel besser als der Vorgänger.


----------



## stadler5 (3. August 2012)

Hier mal ein Paar Bilder vom GT15

Da stimmt auch das Preis Leistungs Verhältnis, einfach mal wegen der Konfig den Herrn Krämer anrufen.


----------



## stadler5 (3. August 2012)

Die Passenden Treiber.

https://rapidshare.com/files/1851434318/me_8.0.0.1262_w700.rar

https://rapidshare.com/files/2176629939/System_Control_Manager.rar

https://rapidshare.com/files/1096210459/Intel_wifi_15.2.0.19-vista7-64.exe

https://rapidshare.com/files/2564760436/Intel(R)_USB_3.0_eXtensible_Host_Controller_Driver.rar

https://rapidshare.com/files/800287429/lan_bigfoot_6.1.0.367_w700.rar

https://rapidshare.com/files/3509427512/synaptics_16.2.1.3-w7_64.rar

https://rapidshare.com/files/3827024707/THX_AP_10411.rar

https://rapidshare.com/files/221651...er_XpVistaWin7_WHQL_6.1.7601.90_nD3_nASPM.rar

https://rapidshare.com/files/1024616880/295.73-notebook-win7-winvista-64bit-international-whql.rar

https://rapidshare.com/files/3848392347/Win7_64_152612.rar


https://rapidshare.com/files/3905954295/STOR_Win7_8_11.5.0.1207_PV.rar


----------



## stadler5 (6. August 2012)

Von der Leistung des GT 15 bin ich sehr Angetan, und für mich war es eine gute Entscheidung auf den neuen Barbone zu wechseln.

Auch der Support von Hawkforce in Person von Herrn Krämer ist nach wie vor hervorragend.


----------

